

What document format for resumes do you (demand) from potential employees? - joubert

It seems to me one should accept formats such as PDF, HTML, text, RTF, etc. but not word processer-specific formats. Yes, no?
======
fak3r
The problem is most of the people that filter through the resumes are HR
folks, in one case I heard of one dropping a resume because the IT candidate
didnt' have "TCP/IP experience" on their resume, so the format matters less
than the content in this case. Still, .doc is the standard, I write mine in
Open Office, but test it in MS Office since that's what they'll open it with.
I always have a PDF on hand as well, but when you're searching for a job you
don't want to be the one sub'ing a resume in a format they're not expecting.

Of course when I review resumes I prefer text, with extra credit if it was
written with vi!

~~~
gaius
The reason many recruiters want .doc is so they can "reformat" it into the
"house style". The CV you see may not much resemble what they wrote!

Ultimately the only solution to the HR problem is for the technical staff to
do the entire screening process, but that won't happen (in large companies
anyway) as why should the technical people be recruited differently to the
marketing folks? What are they SPECIAL or something? Well, exactly.

------
ggruschow
If you expect decent computer skills, and you're just having humans read them,
you shouldn't need to specify. If the candidate can't figure out to send you
something you can be reasonably expected to read (sorry, MS Word.doc is
included, but .docx isn't), that's good enough reason to disqualify them (from
all directions - .docx, TeX, etc).

If they're good enough that you'd ignore that, you probably don't need the
resume anyway.

------
sjs382
It's all PDF, Doc or plain text from my experience. Would be cool to see more
requests for HTML resumes so markup-obsessive web developers could use
microformats, etc.

------
answerly
Plain text in the body of an email is my preference since it makes the content
easily searchable in my inbox.

